# Thicnking about injecting a pork butt



## boyinjm (Aug 3, 2015)

Usually when I smoke pork, I rarely due an injection, but I am thinking of doing one this weekend with some sort of cajun butter injection. Trying to find new ways of flavoring the pork meat. Just kind of messing around with flavors. Any suggestions.


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 3, 2015)

Injecting depends on what you are going for. If you want a traditional pulled pork then injecting is not necessary. A pork butt has a lot of fat so you don't need any butter. When I want to up the flavor I will dissolve some of my rub in apple juice then inject that. Or for pork tacos I will inject enchilada sauce. But 9 out of 10 times I don't inject at all.


----------



## boyinjm (Aug 3, 2015)

Just trying to add some layers of flavor. Usually i dont inject but thinking of doing some competitons in the future and testing different things out


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 3, 2015)

You could always use Chris Lilley's butt injection recipe.

3/4 cup apple juice

1/2 cup water

1/2 cup sugar

1/4 cup table salt

2 table spoons worchestershire sauce

Then just stir it until all the salt and sugar melts.  My brother uses this a lot and it make a dang good pork butt.  Just an idea.  Good luck!

Shelton


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 3, 2015)

Well ,that is a. Good mix ,  . . ,  I never wrap and get geat Butt !

I do not i ject , but it's your choice .

Have fun,send  Q-view , and as usual . . ..


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 4, 2015)

boyinjm said:


> Usually when I smoke pork, I rarely due an injection, but I am thinking of doing one this weekend with some sort of cajun butter injection. Trying to find new ways of flavoring the pork meat. Just kind of messing around with flavors. Any suggestions.


I did exactly this about a month ago and it was really good....really good. I had 15 tasters who liked it a lot. It was a nice difference from the juice injections. I even rubbed it with Cajun rub cut with added paprika.

Enjoy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 4, 2015)

Keep in mind that if you inject and aren't using cure, you need to make sure that you get that piece of meat to 140° in less then 4 hours or you can put yourself and others at the risk of food poisoning or worse.

Safety first!


----------



## boyinjm (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Should i inject right before putting it on or is it safe to inject the night before. I usually let the butt get to room temp but with the injection, not sure how that would play


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Aug 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Keep in mind that if you inject and aren't using cure, you need to make sure that you get that piece of meat to 140° in less then 4 hours or you can put yourself and others at the risk of food poisoning or worse.
> 
> Safety first!






boyinjm said:


> Thanks for the advice. Should i inject right before putting it on or is it safe to inject the night before. I usually let the butt get to room temp but with the injection, not sure how that would play


I think you have to do it right before because of what dirtsailor said about getting it to 140 in 4 hours. Plus thats what ive always done


----------



## lord karl (Aug 7, 2015)

Even thought it doesn't need it, I like to do an injection.  I mix cranapple juice with some corn syrup and apple cider vinegar, throw in some rub and inject it all over and let it sit overnight with the rub on the butt.  Get up early, throw it on the smoker... I think it adds some nice flavor tones in the meat, and carries the rub flavor throughout the butt.  The cranapple goes really nicely with the pork, also.

My family and friends all compliment it as well, so I keep doing it.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 7, 2015)

shelton573 said:


> You could always use Chris Lilley's butt injection recipe.
> 
> 3/4 cup apple juice
> 
> ...


I never injected anything, but I have to say, if I was going to I'd give that a try.

I have Chris' cookbook & have had success with several Big Bob Gibson recipes I've tried.

I just really like traditional PP.

TW


----------



## mummel (Aug 7, 2015)

What about injecting it afterwards?


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 7, 2015)

mummel said:


> What about injecting it afterwards?


Most people that want to add flavor afterwards use a finishing sauce and pour it over the pulled pork.


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 7, 2015)

Tumbleweed1 said:


> I never injected anything, but I have to say, if I was going to I'd give that a try.
> 
> I have Chris' cookbook & have had success with several Big Bob Gibson recipes I've tried.
> 
> ...


I like it traditional as well but every now and then its nice to change it up and that injection adds a nice touch to the meat.  Surprisingly it doesn't over power the meat, it just kinda enhances it a bit.  I can tell you though that it will ruin a pork loin really fast.  Not enough fat apparently.  I went rogue and tried it against my brothers advice...only piece of meat I have ever thrown away off my smoker.  Live and learn the hard way I guess...even if you have to toss a 9 lb chunk of loin....

Shelton


----------

